# DEF vs DPF



## JDS (Sep 22, 2013)

I am looking to take advantage of late season bargains and purchase a new tractor. The two that I'm getting the best deals on are a MF 5611 and a Kubota M100GX. Both have lots of "bells and whistles" and would easily increase my productivity. The MF uses a SCR with DEF to reach Tier 4 emissions while the Kubota uses a DPF. I've been a Kubota man for many years but am really concerned about the complaints folks in the industry have over the regeneration issues and probable maintenance expenses associated with DPFs. Are my concerns about DPFs exaggerated?

I just read the Dan Anderson DEF thread. No more questions. Thanks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Read this thread and you won't want any part of DEF or DPF. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/23365-dan-anderson-on-def/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would say look for a late season bargain on a 2006 or so.....

Welcome to haytalk....


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

We have put over 1500 hrs on our Kubota M135GX with a DPF with absolutely no trouble at all.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

traden86 said:


> We have put over 1500 hrs on our Kubota M135GX with a DPF with absolutely no trouble at all.


One thing I'm curious about and that is, how many times has the cannister been evacuated and what is the per time cost?

It (particulates) have to go somewhere.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> One thing I'm curious about and that is, how many times has the cannister been evacuated and what is the per time cost?
> 
> It (particulates) have to go somewhere.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

Other than running the the re-gen process we haven't touched anything. Am I missing something else that needs to be done?


----------



## JDS (Sep 22, 2013)

Traden86: Do you operate your 135GX any differently because of the DPF than you did with previous older tractors? Do you notice anything different during the regen process? How about loss of power? How often does it go into the regen cycle and how long does it take.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

JDS: We don't drive any different than with any other tractor. If you do most of your operating at pto speed I'd say 30 to 35 hrs between re-gens. If you doing say loader work or something where you idle more it seems to happen sooner. No loss of power to speak of during the process, their are some extra whooshing noises and whatnot till it's over. Usually takes 5-10 minutes to complete the cycle. The only minor inconvenience is that you have to run over 1250 rpm's or so to keep the process going.


----------



## JDS (Sep 22, 2013)

traden86: thanks. It doesn't sound so bad after all.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

What I'm curious about is how easy is it to pull the DPF and run without, if, the electroincs will allow that.

You can't with DEF, but DPF is a plumbing add on not an interface. Pull the can and call it good. Sell the tractor, replace the can.


----------

